# Polyurethane Bushings II



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Got a second run of the bushing sets for the front sway bars in. These will fit an 87-90 Sentra or Pulsar, but only if your swaybar is from a twin cam SE model Pulsar as they are a bigger diameter. I have 14 sets left. Selling for $25 shipped for 2 D bushings and 4 end links. I also have 3 extra sets of 4 end link bushings which will fit all bars. Will sell those for $10 a set shipped. Hoping to get started on having some other bushing made for our cars, but really need to unload these first to recoup some of my investment. Several people here have bought a set of these from me already(Thanks Guys !  ). Even if you don't have the SE bar yet, you may want to get a set for the future. I am not going to have any more of these made, and I doubt the company that made them will try to make more later. PM me if you have any questions. 

thanks,
astreamk1 :cheers:


----------



## SeR.NisSUN (Sep 29, 2004)

hhhmmmmmmmm................ y fix xe or se or e's.... get an SE-R


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

SeR.NisSUN said:


> hhhmmmmmmmm................ y fix xe or se or e's.... get an SE-R


Why bother fixing up XE's and SE's ? Because maybe if you haven't noticed, the are no S-ER's on this page. You know why that is ? It's because this forum only covers B11/B12 and KN13 chassis, not B13......just incase you haven't noticed.


----------



## MyClunkyAss12er (May 16, 2003)

so are u thinking about developing bushings for the rear SE bar? i kno im really interested in them and i think many others would be too. by the way these bushings work great! big difference in response and not a lick of play. they made alot more of a differnce than i ever thought they would! so if u dont have them and u have an SE bar buy these up!


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Yes, my initial plan was to start with the front bushings, and move on from there depending on how these work out. Had to invest a good deal of money just to get these finished. Hoping to recoup some of my money anyways.  It definitely is not a money making venture, more of an expensive hobby, but that's ok . Had like 25 sets made this time and looks like will be stuck with them for a while at this point. Next run will be a bit smaller, and as a result, the sets will be a little more costly, but a full set of rears should be a worthwhile investment I think ? 

Also guys, even if you don't have an SE style front bar, I have 3 sets of the Poly end links that will fit all. they kick ass over the tired factory rubber ones. For $10, you probably can't even pick up new OEM ones. :cheers:


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

astreamk1 said:


> Yes, my initial plan was to start with the front bushings, and move on from there depending on how these work out. Had to invest a good deal of money just to get these finished. Hoping to recoup some of my money anyways.  It definitely is not a money making venture, more of an expensive hobby, but that's ok . Had like 25 sets made this time and looks like will be stuck with them for a while at this point. Next run will be a bit smaller, and as a result, the sets will be a little more costly, but a full set of rears should be a worthwhile investment I think ?
> 
> Also guys, even if you don't have an SE style front bar, I have 3 sets of the Poly end links that will fit all. they kick ass over the tired factory rubber ones. For $10, you probably can't even pick up new OEM ones. :cheers:


Those are nice bushings for the sway bars. I wish I had those when I installed mine. 

I believe Nismo Driver John has gotten the energy suspension bushings for the se-r to fit in the front and rear control arms. So if you make some bushings for the rear sway bar, that should about take care of the entire car, minus the steering rack and shifter bushings.


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

astreamk1 said:


> Got a second run of the bushing sets for the front sway bars in. These will fit an 87-90 Sentra or Pulsar, but only if your swaybar is from a twin cam SE model Pulsar as they are a bigger diameter. I have 14 sets left. Selling for $25 shipped for 2 D bushings and 4 end links. I also have 3 extra sets of 4 end link bushings which will fit all bars. Will sell those for $10 a set shipped. Hoping to get started on having some other bushing made for our cars, but really need to unload these first to recoup some of my investment. Several people here have bought a set of these from me already(Thanks Guys !  ). Even if you don't have the SE bar yet, you may want to get a set for the future. I am not going to have any more of these made, and I doubt the company that made them will try to make more later. PM me if you have any questions.
> 
> thanks,
> astreamk1 :cheers:


If you still have a set i would like to buy this. How many do you have left?


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

greenbean699 said:


> If you still have a set i would like to buy this. How many do you have left?


You've got mail . I've got 12 full sets and 3 sets of end links only left.


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

Check your PM.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

FYI, i just installed those on the car today... makes a awsome difference of feeling ... i really taught i could un-rim my tire with all the stiffness it brought to the front of the car ... with 16in tire it will grab like crazy on the pavement !! thanks alot astreamk1 ! this was really the "mod" i needed after the drop.. and i should have done it before lol


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

I'm interested. Got paypal? PM me


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Crazy-Mart said:


> FYI, i just installed those on the car today... makes a awsome difference of feeling ... i really taught i could un-rim my tire with all the stiffness it brought to the front of the car ... with 16in tire it will grab like crazy on the pavement !! thanks alot astreamk1 ! this was really the "mod" i needed after the drop.. and i should have done it before lol


Glad to see you finally got them on there. The stock rubber just can't compare to the polyurethane and I am sure the bigger Pulsar bar helped too. 
:thumbup: 

Wait till we get the full set of rears !!! :cheers:


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

astreamk1 said:


> Glad to see you finally got them on there. The stock rubber just can't compare to the polyurethane and I am sure the bigger Pulsar bar helped too.
> :thumbup:
> 
> Wait till we get the full set of rears !!! :cheers:



Yes sir ! : the little sized bar looked so weak next the the pulsar Se one ... and quite a deal to install : 20minutes !! .. only draw back i had is to slip the end link bushing on.. i oversized the holes a bit and used finger power to get them on but man, does it make a difference ... Cant wait to get the ones for the rear !! lol


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Crazy-Mart said:


> Yes sir ! : the little sized bar looked so weak next the the pulsar Se one ... and quite a deal to install : 20minutes !! .. only draw back i had is to slip the end link bushing on.. i oversized the holes a bit and used finger power to get them on but man, does it make a difference ... Cant wait to get the ones for the rear !! lol


Yes, the end links are a little bit tight at first. That is a result of the casting process for the molds. Everything that is cast ends up being a few thousands smaller. I didn't have to ream my end links, just greased them up and forced them on there. Once they are on, your good to go. That Poly doesn't give nearly as much as the rubber.


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

Let's not forget these bushings also work on the B13 SE-R. Some day I'll find time to install them..... I may be out of town till Chistmas. It'll be all I can do to replace the starter this weekend. The one that went out on the wife 3 1/2 weeks ago. A day after I left for NM. 
A full set of rears will be cool. The rear "end bushings?", the garbage bushings on the ends of the rear swaybar, are the same for all b12 and Pulsar swaybars. 
Oh, and the ES bushings take some mods to make them work.


----------



## omnimedia (Feb 4, 2004)

must find pulsar Se bar, anyone know a site i can get em from?
i wanna support i just want ot make sure i can find the bar

cant wait im redoing all my suspension this is perfect timing


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

omnimedia said:


> must find pulsar Se bar, anyone know a site i can get em from?
> i wanna support i just want ot make sure i can find the bar
> 
> cant wait im redoing all my suspension this is perfect timing


Ozzmosis just posted that he had 2 SE Pulsars he'd sell parts from. May want to PM him. I PM'd to see about getting a set of calipers. :cheers:


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

hybrid DET said:


> Those are nice bushings for the sway bars. I wish I had those when I installed mine.
> 
> I believe Nismo Driver John has gotten the energy suspension bushings for the se-r to fit in the front and rear control arms. So if you make some bushings for the rear sway bar, that should about take care of the entire car, minus the steering rack and shifter bushings.


Yep, I also had to slightly modify the b13 ES shifter bushings, but it will work as well.

John


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

the ES bushings need about 1/4" shaved off the bottom (with a bandsaw, scroll saw, hacksaw, whatever floats your boat) of each bushing to fit the sway bar end links.


----------



## Nismo_NOR (Aug 12, 2004)

What's the diameter on the front and rear twin cam swaybars?


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Nismo_NOR said:


> What's the diameter on the front and rear twin cam swaybars?


I am not sure about the Rear, but the front is about 28mm. That is what the bushings are made to fit. I haven't gotten started on getting rears made yet, but hopefully soon after the holidays i'll get it moving .


----------



## Nismo_NOR (Aug 12, 2004)

I live in Europe so I don't really know what you mean with "SE".  But "twin cam" is also mentioned, so I guess I can get the swaybars from a GTI/ZX model and use the bushings with them?

(I have an RPN13).

Was thinking about buying Whiteline swaybars. Whiteline front bar is 22 mm, rear bar is 27 mm.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

I believe your ZX coupe is pretty much the same as the Sport coupes here. We did not have a GTI model though. The SE pulsar here came with bigger brakes, larger sway bars and the twin cam engine as the KN13 chassis. 

The Pulsar bars are the same as our sedans and coupes, so I would think it should fit your ZX. Only thing I do not know is what diameter your bars are ?The sport coupes here come with slightly smaller bars than the Pulsar does.

I believe the Pulsar's bars are the biggest you can get. If you measure your bars, make sure you do it right at the bushing as I am not sure if the bars are a uniform thickness all the way across. :cheers:


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Nismo_NOR said:


> Was thinking about buying Whiteline swaybars. Whiteline front bar is 22 mm, rear bar is 27 mm.


Where are you going to buy them from? Website? Local shop?


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

minute rice sentra said:


> Where are you going to buy them from? Website? Local shop?


Minute, I have contacted Whiteline directly about getting the front brace, shipping from them is not that bad. They quoted me $210 USD for the 4 point brace shipped to my door. Wasn't sure if you had tried buying from them directly ? Seem like they are very good to deal with. :thumbup:


----------



## Nismo_NOR (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm going to order from their website. They are good to deal with.

astreamk1: What kind of brace are you talking about? I can only find swaybars and a strut brace.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

it is a 4 point lower control arm brace for the B12 chassis, should fit the coupes as well. 

installation pictures and instructions HERE


----------



## Nismo_NOR (Aug 12, 2004)

astreamk1 said:


> it is a 4 point lower control arm brace for the B12 chassis, should fit the coupes as well.
> 
> installation pictures and instructions HERE


Ah. I've been looking for that. It doesn't mention B12 under 'Application', but you know it will fit the B12? Then it should fit the N13.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

NISMODRIVER has one on his B12. He did a nice write up about with pictures. 

HERE


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I figured you could order directly from them, I was just wondering which route was taken. I Believe these bars are actually for the N14/B13 but the suspension is so similar on the front end to our cars that it will still work on B12's/KN13's. You can tell from the pics that that's not a B12 or KN13.


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

astreamk1 said:


> Glad to see you finally got them on there. The stock rubber just can't compare to the polyurethane and I am sure the bigger Pulsar bar helped too.
> :thumbup:
> 
> Wait till we get the full set of rears !!! :cheers:


I played hookey from work on this sunny springlike day and slapped those bushings and a straight bracket into the coup today. Big difference :thumbup: Seems to have cut down on some of the road noise and the steering is much more responsive with less play. Now when I hit ruts in the highway the car doesnt even care. Just tracks through like a big dog. Thanks Astreamk


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Popkorn said:


> I played hookey from work on this sunny springlike day and slapped those bushings and a straight bracket into the coup today. Big difference :thumbup: Seems to have cut down on some of the road noise and the steering is much more responsive with less play. Now when I hit ruts in the highway the car doesnt even care. Just tracks through like a big dog. Thanks Astreamk


Thanks, Good to hear they are finally on, and were worth the effort. :thumbup:

Another great thing about our cars, even the smallest mods seem to yield a nice return.


----------



## Nismo_NOR (Aug 12, 2004)

Are there any other models I can get swaybars from? I've been looking for wrecked GTI's but they're hard to come by.

I can always get swaybars from Whiteline but it's an expensive solution.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

I am not sure what all models you have there comparable to our sentra and pulsar ? whatever it is, will need to be a sport model to get the bigger bars. 

take something with you to the boneyard measrue them with to make sure you get the biggest ones you can find .


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

Nismo_NOR said:


> Are there any other models I can get swaybars from? I've been looking for wrecked GTI's but they're hard to come by.
> 
> I can always get swaybars from Whiteline but it's an expensive solution.


I would think that any B12 with a motor bigger than a 1.6l would already have bigger bars. Like the CA powered Pulsar. The stock bar in my coup was bigger than than the sedan but not as big as the SE Pulsar (1 1/8"). Here in the US, all B12' Sentras came with a 1.6, dammit.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

i was told that the Zx in Uk with the Ca18 engine had the same bar as the pulsar nx se in US...


----------

